# How many times should I feed my 7 months Puppy



## go4saket (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello friends!

This is my the first time I am having a Dog and I want it to grow well although it had some initial health problems.

Now my GSD(Male) is 7 1/2 months old and weighs only 25.5 KG which I guess is on the lower side. Till now I had been feeding him three times a day. Is it the right time to start feeding him 2 times a day by keeping the overall quantity per day?

My Feeding Schedule:
Morning: Bowl full of rice with a glass of milk and 100 gm of dry dog food.
Afternoon: Bowl full of rice with a glass of milk and 200 gm of dry dog food.
Night: Bowl full of rice with a glass of milk and 200 gm of dry dog food.

Planned Feeding Schedule:
Morning: Bowl full of rice with a glass of milk and 250 gm of dry dog food.
Night: Bowl full of rice with a glass of milk and 250 gm of dry dog food.

Will this be sufficient?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Why on earth is a dog being fed milk and rice?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

lol


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

we give rice or noodles sometimes too. always something different on top for a variety of vitamins and minerals. pumpkin, rice, cheese, ham, bologna, chicken ect... a heaping cup plus wet plus another something something at every meal. 2 or 3 times a day depending on exercise level that day. idon't think many will understand what 100 or 200 grams is. we aren't feeding cocaine. we feed in cups.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Is he skinny, or just on the smaller side? Can you see all his ribs or just feel them when you run your hand down his side? 

At his age, feeding twice a day should be fine, but I'd skip the rice and milk. The quantities of dry food you're feeding seem quite low. What brand are you using?


----------



## go4saket (Oct 3, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Why on earth is a dog being fed milk and rice?


As mentioned, I am feeding Dry Dog food along with Milk & Rice. The dry food is the ready made food for Dogs that contains Chicken, Egg and other protien and minerals. As per our vet, only the dry food is sufficient but I am adding Rice & Milk just as a filler. Cant give Meat in Raw format as I am a Vegetarian.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

go4saket said:


> . Cant give Meat in Raw format as I am a Vegetarian.


And now it all makes sense.

But why the rice and milk? Why not feed a better dog food?


----------



## go4saket (Oct 3, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Is he skinny, or just on the smaller side? Can you see all his ribs or just feel them when you run your hand down his side?
> 
> At his age, feeding twice a day should be fine, but I'd skip the rice and milk. The quantities of dry food you're feeding seem quite low. What brand are you using?


He is not very skinny but not fat either. Ribs are not visible as such... As for the brand, I doubt if you would have ever heard of the brand "Drools" as this is an Indian brand and is available in India only. I did a little research on this brand and learnt that its a good brand in India.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 3, 2014)

Drools Puppy Chicken & Egg:

Ingredients: Chicken, Whole Dried Eggs, Corn, Rice, Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal, Fish oil, Soya Refined, Corn oil , Lecithin, Essential Amino Acid, Minerals, Vitamins, Salt and Antioxidants



Protein (Min) - 26%
Fat (Min) - 12%
Crude fibre (Max) - 2.50%
Moisture (Max) - 10%


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

go4saket said:


> As mentioned, I am feeding Dry Dog food along with Milk & Rice. The dry food is the ready made food for Dogs that contains Chicken, Egg and other protien and minerals. As per our vet, only the dry food is sufficient but I am adding Rice & Milk just as a filler. Cant give Meat in Raw format as I am a Vegetarian.


please enlighten me on this. you are a vegetarian so you cannot give your dog meat? is the dog a vegetarian? but it's OK if it's processed from a can? you can feed canned meat but not real chicken? i don't get it. i can't wrap my head around this whole thing.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 3, 2014)

scarfish said:


> please enlighten me on this. you are a vegetarian so you cannot give your dog meat? is the dog a vegetarian? but it's OK if it's processed from a can? you can feed canned meat but not real chicken? i don't get it. i can't wrap my head around this whole thing.


I am a vegetarian and so we are not allowed to bring raw meat or chicken at home. Some how I have managed to convince my family members to feed processed food. Seriously, dont think about it much coz that a little complex ;-)

BTW, 100 Gm should be around 1 Cup.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

*************** moderated by MRL... mean and inciting***************

can we see a picture of the dog?

we need pics of the dog!


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

My pup is 6 months (today!! Yay!!!) and he receives 2 cups (480 mL) of dry food with 2-3 tbps. (30-40mL) of yogurt twice a day---he eats it all in one sitting and loves it...we are going to try adding cottage cheese (yuck, I dislike it but he will love it!) and we add bananas or carrots along with it. He is about 50lbs (22.6kg) and has a dash of Collie in him and is fairly active. I think it really depends on your pup's activity level and giving your pup adequate protein and vitamins and such.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

scarfish said:


> original post removed..............



Or it is a religious requirement...ease up there, Scarfish.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

go4saket said:


> I am a vegetarian and so we are not allowed to bring raw meat or chicken at home. Some how I have managed to convince my family members to feed processed food. Seriously, dont think about it much coz that a little complex ;-)
> 
> BTW, 100 Gm should be around 1 Cup.


Vegetarian only means you dont eat meat right ? Do you know dogs are lactose intolerrant ?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

MamaofLEO said:


> Or it is a religious requirement...ease up there, Scarfish.


no, some religions say not to eat pig some say not to eat cow. none say not to eat meat.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Jainism, Hinduism, sects of Buddhism and Judaism all have some form of vegetarianism within their belief tenets. Or it may be a simple life-style belief. Everyone believes in something


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

go4saket said:


> He is not very skinny but not fat either. Ribs are not visible as such...


That sounds just fine. I wouldn't worry about his size as long as his overall condition is good. 



> As for the brand, I doubt if you would have ever heard of the brand "Drools" as this is an Indian brand and is available in India only. I did a little research on this brand and learnt that its a good brand in India.


Yes, but we have the magic of internet! Some of the formulas look better than others - which one are you using?

https://www.drools.in/t/by-animal/dog/dry-dog-food


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

go4saket said:


> Cant give Meat in Raw format as I am a Vegetarian.


That's fine, many people don't give their dogs raw meat. I do know some vegetarians that feed raw, but if you're young and living with your parents you have to abide by their rules. Still, he doesn't need fillers, so I'd skip the milk and rice, and increase the kibble accordingly.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian and my initial response was thats ridiculous, I feed my dogs raw diet so I can definitely feed them meat and not eat it myself. 

However, this poster is in India. And so yes it may be a religious or cultural thing to not have meat in the house. I know years ago when I was a waitress I served people who explained to me they were vegetarian but it was also a religious thing and so no meat could touch their food at all. Which isn't really an unusual request to me now AS a vegetarian, after some of the crazy things I've been served despite ordering them correctly and mentioning I was a vegetarian, and then being told things like "can't you just pick the meat off?" No, I can't, it affects the taste and since I haven't eaten meat in over 10 years to do so now accidentally could make me very ill, especially since I also have GI issues.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

It's really tough owning a dog in India. It is a very unique experience. Nothing like in the US, or even Europe.

go4saket: Your dog needs to eat meat. Look closely at his body. Observe closely his jaw and teeth. He can survive on rice and milk, but not well. He will not thrive unless you are able to provide him a protein based diet.

Can you get him a chicken, maybe at least once a week?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

scarfish said:


> **********portion of original post removed**********
> 
> can we see a picture of the dog?
> 
> we need pics of the dog!


The OP isn't tree huggin'  He is respecting a religious culture that predates anything in the US by centuries.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> It's really tough owning a dog in India. It is a very unique experience. Nothing like in the US, or even Europe.
> 
> go4saket: Your dog needs to eat meat. Look closely at his body. Observe closely his jaw and teeth. He can survive on rice and milk, but not well. He will not thrive unless you are able to provide him a protein based diet.
> 
> Can you get him a chicken, maybe at least once a week?


You don't have to bring it home. Dogs are so instinctual, you don't even have to clean it for them. Just provide it and give the dog a place to eat it in peace. Then again, that doesn't help you when it comes to the killing. I am so sorry for that.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

There are plenty of Brits and Americans in India. Without disrespecting your tradition, if you want the dog to thrive, your can turn to the expats, and provide for him the diet his body demands. He will be loyal to you in this life, and all of your lives together, for that


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I tried to not throw on my moderator hat, but here goes. 

Keep this thread to advice asked for. The OP asked for advice, how and when to switch to 2x a day feeding. 

Do not turn this thread into a religious and cultural debate regarding the use of meat in a home. 

The OP is doing his best to feed his dog a healthy diet and conform to his personal beliefs. Period. Those beliefs are not ours to debate, as he did not ask our opinion. So stop. 

To the OP, personally, I would feed about 4-5, 8 oz cups of quality kibble, mixed with yogurt 2x a day. Then vary that based on weight and condition. A pup of that age can easily be fed 2x a day. I would stop the milk.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 3, 2014)

scarfish said:


> *********portion of post removed******
> 
> can we see a picture of the dog?
> 
> we need pics of the dog!


I didnt mean to sound mean before but it looks like you know just too much about every religion. I am 35 and yes, I still abide by the rules set by my parents and thats called RESPECT and that is how things work here in India, but I am sure you wouldnt understand that. As I said earlier, feeding meat or not is my issue and if that troubles you, it is seriously not my concern.

On the other hand, I want to thank others for not getting to personal with my beliefs and for lending your help.

My main concern here was, should I keep on feeding my Pup 3 times a day or is it fine if I make it 2 times but I guess we have escaped that issue.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 3, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> I tried to not throw on my moderator hat, but here goes.
> 
> Keep this thread to advice asked for. The OP asked for advice, how and when to switch to 2x a day feeding.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your understanding and also for the advice... It really helps...


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

scarfish said:


> **********portion of post removed************
> 
> can we see a picture of the dog?
> 
> we need pics of the dog!


Since you are finding it hard to digest let me just explain it to you. I am not being sarcastic or anything so don't get me wrong. I am not a vegetarian but I do understand these things. Full time vegetarian Indian families usually don't cook non-vege in their homes. The whole purpose of being a vegetarian to them is to not kill animals and not just for health purposes. It is surprising that he even feeds the dog processed meat in the first place but since it's healthy for the dog he's doing it. Expecting him to actually bring raw chicken home and boiling it for the dog, though, is a little too much for him and his parents to do. I have friends who are full time vegetarians and most of them can't even stand the smell of meat. This isn't just about parents not allowing it, it's about his own belief. If every dog has to be fed raw meat then half the Indian population probably won't own them.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

MamaofLEO said:


> Jainism, Hinduism, sects of Buddhism and Judaism all have some form of vegetarianism within their belief tenets. Or it may be a simple life-style belief. Everyone believes in something


that's interesting, i had no clue. thanks for the info! sorry then OP, that was an idiotic statement i made out of ignorance. i didn't know vegetarianism could be cultural or religious. i thought it was simply personal preferance everywhere. i guess i really blew it!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

even if it takes the rest of my life, i'll make it up to you somehow!


----------



## go4saket (Oct 3, 2014)

scarfish said:


> even if it takes the rest of my life, i'll make it up to you somehow!


Thats absolutely ok... I have no hard feelings...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

scarfish said:


> even if it takes the rest of my life, i'll make it up to you somehow!


Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello OP- I would not be the one to tell you when to switch to two feedings a day- my dog is a year old and we still feed three times a day- she is VERY active. I do understand the cultural limitations on feeding (my father's house is a no meat house) but would ask you to consider reducing the filler and increase the amount of pre-made food. As a pup, your dog will have higher needs for some of those nutrients than would be available with the rice as a filler. I agree with the idea of yoghurt rather than milk- a more "nutritionally dense" food. I think talking to your vet may be the best option here. best of luck and welcome to the group.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I would definitely drop the milk and rice, you don't want to be diluting the meat and protein that he needs with stuff he doesn't need. Stick to the kibble alone, or mix in some yogurt since yogurt no longer has lactose to cause stomach problems and has probiotics to help the tummy (just not too much, its a supplement, not a major part of the diet). 2 feedings is fine.


----------



## Elmos (Oct 26, 2014)

go4saket said:


> Cant give Meat in Raw format as I am a Vegetarian.


Then why did you choose a meat eating animal like a dog, and not a goat perhaps?


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, I wish I had a real answer except I cut the 3 meals at about 9 months to - two a day. If the dog needs to put on weight because of a lack of protein then you need to find a way; based on reason along with the culture. Are you allowed to take the dog out in the woods and hunt? My dog tried to climb a tree after a Squirrel, but she is not a bear..

SGCSG


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

We feed all of our dogs 3 times per day, just smaller amounts in hopes of reducing the bloat risk.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Breakfast and Dinner.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Kibble and alittle yogurt. Stop the milk. I still feed 3 times a day


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I fed three times a day until my pup decided he wasn't really hungry at his midday meal (he was around 12-13 months old at the time.) Now he is fed twice a day and will be from now on.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Elmos said:


> Then why did you choose a meat eating animal like a dog, and not a goat perhaps?


Thats ridiculous. So if you can't feed a raw diet or homecooked diet you can't have a carnivore as a pet? Even in herbivore animals like goats they're frequently fed processed complete nutrition diets the way people feed dogs kibble. Should they not be allowed to own a goat either if they can't do a raw food diet?

This poster has already explained the reasons, maybe you need to read the entire thread before responding. And if you actually did, then you're just being rude and beating a dead horse.


----------

